# AMD Athlon 64 FX51



## Cthulhu (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich möchte mir  Anfang nächsten Jahres einen neuen PC zusammensetzen und habe ein paar Fragen zum neuen Athlon 64 bit FX:
1. Wird der Prozessor sehr langsam, weil er 32 Bit simulieren muss?
2. Habe gehört, dass es schon ein Windows für 64bit gibt, aber nur auf Englisch.
3.Hat dieser Prozessor noch viele Kinderkrankheiten?
4. Gibt es schon ein besseres Mainboard als das Asus SK8N?
5. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Prozessor?

Danke für die Antworten.

Grüsse

Cthulhu


----------



## blubber (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

1. 32 Bit simulieren? Nein, im Gegenteil, selbst in den 32 Bit Benchmarks schlägt er die Konkurrenz mit Leichtigkeit.

2. Linux unterstützt breits 64 Bit Prozessoren, WinXP soll meines WIssens nach demnächst folgen (oder exisitiert schon wie du sagst)

3. Was für Krankheiten soll ein Prozessor denn bitte haben? Nein !

4. Grundsätzlich gilt, kauf dir NIE die ersten Motherboards einer neuen CPU Generation, denn diese haben im Gegensatz zu Prozessoren oft noch Kinderkrankheiten.

5. Was für Erfahrungen meinst du? Er ist "billig", gut, schnell, um das zu wissen muss ich jedoch nicht im Besitz der CPU sein 

Mein Tip: Warte noch 1 bis 2 Monate. Erstens werden die Preise fallen, und es gibt vernünftige Boards.

bye


----------



## Cthulhu (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi Blubber,

Danke für die Tipps. Ich habe vor so mitte Januar den neuen PC zu kaufen, jetzt ist mir der CPU mit 800 Euros noch zu teuer. 
Dann würdest du mir einen 64bit empfehlen? Zweite Option wäre einen 32bit Prozessor zu kaufen.
Könntest du mir den Link des Benchmarks geben? 
Wann kommen die Intel 64bit Prozis raus? Das würde dann die Preise ein bisschen drücken.
Weisst du, ob die GeForce FX 5900 Ultra gut mit dem Prozessor arbeitet?


Danke viel mals für die beantwortung meiner vielen Fragen

Gruess

Cthulhu


----------



## Tim C. (28. Oktober 2003)

Die Boards die auf dem Markt sind, sind schon sehr ausgereift, weil der Ahtlon so oft verschoben wurde vom Release her. Steht in der letzten C't noch ein Artikel zu.

WinXP mit 64bit ? Habe ich bisher nichts von gehört. Kommt die 64bit Implementierung nicht erst mit Longhorn ? Naja auch egal.

Ich zweifele zwar im Moment noch generell überhaupt an, ob irgendein Heimanwender so ein Dingen braucht, aber wenn du Spaß dran hast Geld in die Wirtscharf zu pumpen (soll ja nicht schaden) ...


----------



## lohokla (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich würd dir die c't Ausgabe 20 vom 22.9.03 empfehlen.... darin ist ein recht langer Artikel für Fortgeschrittene über 64Bit Prozessoren, indem deine meisten Fragen beantwortet werden.
Ich bin zwar  zu unterqulifiziert den Artikel vollständig zu verstehen, aber im Fazit, kommt heraus dass es sich  (nocht) nicht lohnt auf einen 64Bitter umzusteigen.
Über ein 64Bit Windows steht in der Ausgabe, dass es sich im Betastadium befindet und noch 'unbrauchbar' für Privatnutzer ist, da praktisch keine Treiber oder nur Treiberbetas vorhanden sind.
Ich persönlich warte bis das alles ein bisschen in Schwung gekommen ist so wie damals die DVD oder WindowsXP oder jetzt die DVD-Brenner oder zukünftig IPv6. Das braucht halt seine 1-3Jahre akzeptiert zu werden, kompatibel zu sein und ein vernünftiges Preis/Leistung Verhältnis zu kriegen. Ich ziehe es jedenfalls erst in Erwägung einen zu kaufen, wenn er in der KomplettPC- Variante bei ALDI, Plus usw für ~1000€ zu kaufen ist..


----------



## blubber (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi Cthulhu

Januar ist nicht schlecht, bis dahin dürften die Preise gefallen sein. Und wieso soll die CPU nicht mit einer Geforce FX zusammenarbeiten? Ich glaub du machst dir zuviele Gedanken.
Zu den Benchmarks, schau einfach mal bei tomshardware.de oder google vorbei.

@Tim Comanns: Ich nehm mal an, dass Cthulhu die Kiste in erster Linie zum Zocken gebraucht, und wieso soll er dann als "Heimanwender nicht diese CPU benötigen" wie du sagst? Die Spiele der Zukunft werden 64 Bit unterstützten, und die Performance der CPU ist auch top, wofür brauchen 80% der PC User denn sonst einen Gigahz Prozessor wenn nicht zum Spielen?
Klar ist er teuer, die Konkurrenz ist aber nicht wirklich billiger, und wenn man das Geld hat.........
Meine Meinung.

bye


----------



## Eyewitness (29. Oktober 2003)

EIne 64 Bit Version von Windows XP gibt es schon seit längerem und wie schon richtig erwähnt, nur in Englisch. Aber wenn es jemanden stört , daß alles auf Englisch ist, es gibt auch sogenannte Language Files, die man von Microsoft bekommen kann und mit der man jede Windows Version mit jeder möglichen Sprache ausstatten kann.

Ansonsten ist der Athlon 64 FX51 bei den Tests mit 1,8 Ghz von einem Intel P4 3,2 Ghz mit Hyperthreading nur mit Mühe und Not geschlagen worden. Auch im 32 Bit Modus läuft der Athlon richtig gut. Da wird dann auch nichts simuliert, sondern es werden einfach nur 32 Bits benutzt....


----------



## Cthulhu (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Wie Blubbler richtig vermutet hat, werde ich die Performance zu 80% fürs Zocken benötigen, den Rest für Design und Webpublishing.

Merci noch für den Link, habe mir den Bericht und die Benchmarks angeschaut.

Ich denke, wenn ich mir das Windows besorgen kann, kaufe ich mir Mitte jan ziemlich sicher den AMD. Ich vermute, dass nächstes Jahr ein paar Games auf 64bit basierend erscheinen. Sehr wahrscheinlich kommt eine HL2 64 bit Version auf den Markt.

Die alten Games und Progis sollten doch noch alle funktionieren mit diesem System oder?

Gruss

Cthulhu


----------



## blubber (29. Oktober 2003)

> Die alten Games und Progis sollten doch noch alle funktionieren mit diesem System oder?



natürlich.


----------



## Whizzly (29. Oktober 2003)

hiho zusammen,
soweit ich hier gelesen habe, hat ausser dem Preis noch keiner den Nachteil genannt, dass es schon jetzt 2 verschiedene Sockeltypen gibt, und der AMD64-FX nur mit Registred RAM ackert, was wiederum den Preis steigert. Ich für meinen Teil lasse mir ca 1 Jahr Zeit, da soll dann der dritte und dann wohl auch endgültige 64 Bit AMD-"halbwegsfürprivaterschwingliche" Pozessor rauskommen, auf dem es sich meiner Meinung nach erst wirklich lohnt aufzubauen. (alles IMHO ´türlich    )

schönen abend noch 
whizzly


----------



## fluessig (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich finde diese Investition übertrieben. Wahrscheinlich zockst du dann doch nur CS oder? Ok Version 1.6 ist schon etwas anspruchsvoller, aber trotzdem ist man mit 1,5 Ghz immer noch mehr als gut versorgt. Also musst du um die Rechenleistung auszunutzen schon was im Sinne von Doom 3 (oder HL2, wobei ich der Engine nicht so viel zumute wie der von Doom) anschaffen. Das ist allerdings noch nicht auf dem Markt. Wenn die richtig guten Spiele für so eine Hardware erstmal da sind, dann kostet diese nur noch 2/3 von dem was Du dafür ausgeben wirst. Aber das ist ja jedem seine Sache. Die Erfahrung hat mich gelehrt, dass man mit Mittelklasse PCs zumindest finanziell viel besser fährt.


----------



## Cthulhu (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss dass ich im moment sehr früh bin auf einen 64bitter umzusteigen. Aber momentan habe ich einen 600mhz und somit ist eine Neuanschaffung unumgänglich. Ich denke, dass im 04 viele Games für 64bit rauskommen.

Keine Angst, ich zocke nicht nur CS. HL2 schon vorbestellt und Doom 3 darf man auch nicht verpassen  *g*.

Das mit den Sockel hab ich auch gelesen, vieleicht warte ich nocht, bis der Prozi für den Sockel 939 erscheint.

Gruss


----------

